
Jeremy Ashkenas: State of the Backbone - gulbrandr
https://speakerdeck.com/u/jashkenas/p/state-of-the-backbone
======
libria
Also discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4064022>

------
deelowe
I don't get it.

